# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë të huaj >  Mitologjia Greke

## Fiori

Kisha kohe pa lexuar rreth mitologjise greke dhe pikerisht sot me shkoi ne mendje te lexoja sa me shume materiale te cilat shpjegojne egzistencen dhe rolin e femres ne mitologji.

Dua te nis nje pershkrim mbi Medusen, ndoshta figura qe me ka terhequr me shume nga te gjithe te tjerat. _(Ketu pershendes dhe Henrin, duke qene se fare rastesisht  me ka krahasuar me nje te tille kohe me pare)_ Kuptohet materialet me poshte jane marre nga faqe te ndryshme te internetit, gjithsesi u mundova te lexoja disa "opinione" per te marre dicka qe eshte sa me e plote dhe "reale".

_Te gjithe jeni te mirepritur te flisni rreth figures se femres (pergjithesi e vecanti), duke u mbeshtetur ne mitologjine greke._


*Medsa*

Medusa do te thote : zgjuarsi udheheqese femerore . Ne Greqi njihet si Metis ndersa ne Egjipt si Met/ Maat.

Simbolizon zgjuarsine dhe misteret femerore, ciklet e Kohes (te shkuaren, te sotmen dhe te ardhmen), ciklet natyrore (jeten, vdekjen dhe rrilindjen). Roje e portave te Parajses, Tokes dhe Ferrit. Eshte e dashura e shtazeve, me energji te fshehur dhe aktive. Eshte ajo qe lidh parajsen me Token dhe shkaterron per te ruajtur balancen. Eshte e verteta e realitetit, e gjitha prapa dy fytyrave. Shkateron tek mortalët, iluzionet. E ndaluar dhe ne te njejten kohe zgjuarsi e nevojshme. 

Medusa ishte gorgon(ja) _(ne mitologjine greke gorgon eshte nje femer shtaze, e njohur gjithashtu si Gorgo. Dy gorgonet e tjera Stheno dhe Euryale ishin te pavdekshme. Medusa u kthye nga njeri ne gorgon (nga Athinaja) si rrjedhoje ajo mbeti mortale)_ me e njohur, me floke te gjate dhe te bukur. Njohja e saj me Poseidonin (neptun) merziti shume Athinane dhe si mallkim ajo i shnderroi floket e bukur te Meduses ne gjarperinj dhe e shperfytyroi. Pamja e saj (pas kesaj) ishte aq e tmerrshme sa cdo qenje e qalle qe e shikonte ne sy kthehej ne gurr. 

Pasi Perseus, me urdher te Athinase i preu koken Meduses _(duke mbajtur ne fytyre masken qe i kish dhene Athinaja ne menyre qe mos kthehej ne gurr nga shikimi i Meduses)_ nga Medusa lindi Pegasus (kale me krahe) dhe Chrysaor. Gjaku qe rrodhi ne shkretetiren Libiane gjate "lindjes" se tyre u kthye ne gjarperinj. Me pas nje nga keta gjarperinj vrau Mopsus. 


_Kaq per tani se vajti ora e pushimit_ 


Pershendetje!

----------


## Leila

Alkmene ishte nena e Herkulit. Me mashtrimin e Zeusit lind Herkuli (dhe vellai i tij binjak, i cili ishte i biri i Amfitrionit... 2 binjake me baballare te ndryshem). Nje nga gjerat qe me ka cuditur tek Odiseja eshte se Odiseja e gjen Herkulin ne Had (bashke me Agamemnonin, etj.). Si eshte e mundur kjo kur Herkuli eshte i pavdekshem? Pyetje e castit kjo, se e di qe eshte jashte teme e nuk do ia gjejme fillin ketu. lol

----------


## Fiori

Me sa mbaj mend une _(dhe kam kohe pa lexuar Mitologji ndoshta dhe gaboj),_ Homeri e shpjegon disi qe Herkuli ishte ne forme fantazme _(kish tjeter karakter nga te vdekurit e tjere)_ pasi ai dhe atje bashkejetonte me perendite e padvdekshme.

----------


## Julius

Herkuli ne Had? Ndoshta ka variacione te ndryshme per zbritjen poshte atje. Une kam lexuar dy raste per Herkulin qe ka zbritur ne boten e vdekjes. Rasti i pare eshte te bemat. Nje nga te dymbedhjeta ishte vrasja e Cerberit, qenit me tre koke qe ruante porten e "ferrit" Rasti tjeter eshte kur zbriti per te marre qe andej gruan dhe femijte e tij te cilet ne nje moment terbimi te shkaktuar nga Hera i kishte vrare vete. 
         Zbritja aty poshte nuk eshte gje e re. Nga personat e zbritur e te rikthyer rezulton Orfea. Kengetari i famshem me lire nga qe i kishte vdekur gruaja dhe kishte shkuar ne Had per ta marre perseri. Rasti tjeter eshte e bukura Persefoni e bija e Dhimitres perendeshes se natyres e te korrave. Persefonin e rrembeu Plutoni zoti i vdekjes meqe e kishte zene keq qymyri per te. Ne shenje proteste dhe zije e ema Dhimitra rrinte tere kohes e trishtuar, keshtu natyra nuk lulezonte. Zeusi u vu ndermjetes per te gjetur nje zgjidhje dhe vendosen qe Persefonin ta mbante Plutoni per gjysmen e vitit e gjysmen tjeter do rrinte me te emen. Keshtu shpjegohet dhe formimi i stineve. Gjysem viti toka eshte e shkrete se Dhimitra mban zi per te bijen ne Had, gjysmen tjeter toka lulezon nga gezimi qe jane te dyja bashke. 
      Mitoligjia per simboliken e thelle qe ka me pelqen jashte mase. Per mua miti me i bukur eshte i Nefelit (rese), kur te kem ndonjehere kohe do e postoj.

----------


## Tannhauser

> Nje nga te dymbedhjeta ishte vrasja e Cerberit, qenit me tre koke qe ruante porten e "ferrit"


Nuk e vrau Cerberin, thjesht misioni ishte ta conte para Euristhes, me pas e ktheu ne Had.

----------


## Julius

> Nuk e vrau Cerberin, thjesht misioni ishte ta conte para Euristhes, me pas e ktheu ne Had.


Lapsusi im atehere.

----------


## dp17ego

Cilat jane trimerite e Herkulit?

----------


## Ihti

Na kujtove leximet e vegjelise  :buzeqeshje: 

Hera ishte xheloze per lindjen e Herkulit (biri i Zeusit me Alkmenen), dhe u mundua ta vrase qe ne lindje duke i derguar gjarperinj ne djep...
Shume me vone i turbulloi trute, dhe ky vrau gruan e kalamajte e tij. Zoterit per ndeshkim e detyruan te kryente 12 bema qe te shlyente mizorine e tij.

Une mbaj mend vrasjen e Luanit te Nemeas, Mundja e Hydras, Vrasja e zogjve te Stimfalise qe kishin sqep e kthetra celiku  :ngerdheshje:  vrasja e Minotaurit...Cerberi u permend me lart...te tjerat t'i thone ata qe i dine me mire.

----------


## Leila

E de, e... ne Had, e s'po kryente ndo nje nga detyrat qe i kishin dhene... se me bete te hap librat (per nje moment mendova mos ishte te Dantja si "vrases"). Kur Odiseu shkon nentoke, aty gjindet citimi i famshem i Akilit, "Me mire te jem nje fshatar i varfer dhe i gjalle se sa i pari i vendit ne Had." lol (E kunderta me Djallin, "Me mire i pari i vendit ne Ferr se sa sherbetor ne Parajse.") Kurse me Herkulin nentoke, ajo eshte nje nga paradokset e Homerit, pasi ai u be hyjni kur vdiq.

Tjeter qe me pelqen nga mitologjia, pervec sirenave apo Medeas, me pelqen historia e Persefonit & Dimitres. Ikja e Persefonis, humbja e virgjerise, shkeputja nga femijeria, dhe Dimitra qe e kerkon, nena qe nuk ka arritur ta pranoje se e bija u rrit, qe nuk mund te shkeputet nga identiteti i te qenit nene. Me kujton Anne Sexton's "Rapunzel." Greket i kane thene e bere te gjitha ne lidhje me psikologjine.

Kisha nje provim dikur dhe pyetja ne provim ishte, "Cila eshte nje nga temat qe rishfaqen vazhdimisht tek METAMORFOZA e Ovidit?" Ngela gjysem ore me ate pyetje e s'po me vinte nder mend pergjigjja qe ishte brenda pyetjes -- METAMORFOZA! Une veja gerrmoja per ndo nje kuptim me te thelle se aq... lol.

P.S.: S'kisha nder mend te ri-hapja nje teme, por mire bete qe e bashkangjitet postin tim tek kjo teme.

----------


## dp17ego

pra cilat jane trimerite ?
Disa thone qe jane 100 dhe nje pjese e tyre nuk jane kaq te lehta per tu thene...sepse nuk perkojne me moralin e sotem!!!
DP

----------


## Leila

OK, de, po te pergjigjem une, me qe s'iu drejtove dikujt ne vecanti. Kur kam qene e vogel shihja ate versionin e viteve '70 me Herkulin, s'di ne e ke pare por ne Shqiperi e jepnin shume. Pervec lekurave te shdritshme nga vaji apo vazelina qe u vinin aktoreve mbi trup (:: :adams: iggle:: :buzeqeshje: , me kish bere pershtypje shume "pathos" i Herkulit, sic i thone Greket, se si vuajti heroi dhe se si u shpagua ne fund per kete. Bemat --

Vrau Hydren me 9 koka, njera prej te cilave ishte e pavdekshme. Kete e tregonin me duket ne nje serial qe jepeshe te shtunave fill para ose pas Xenes, the warrior princess... lol. E vrau me Iolaus, ose nip ose side-kick (ne serial e tregonin si side-kick, nuk u permend kurre ndo nje lidhje familjare). Fakti qe e ndihmoi Iolaus u be si skandal i madh dhe nuk ia quanin si njera nga 10 detyrat e tij, keshtu ia shtuan edhe nje dhe ia bene 11.

Tek i njejti serial gjithashtu tregonin seri ku Herkuli perballeshe me Amazonat, here si mik here si armik duke i luftuar. Kjo ishte njera nga detyrat e tij -- te sillte nje rrip brezi te Hipolites (dicka e tille), mbreteresha e Amazonave (cuditerisht kjo u martua me nje mbret dhe pati nje djale).

Kohet e fundit e mora vesh se Herkuli kishte vajtur deri ne Iliri per te kerkuar mollet e Hesperides, molle te arta, qe sipas pershkrimit gjindeshin ne fund te botes, pershkrim qe me ka coroditur me vite (isha 7 atehere). Me ka futur nje imazh ne koke se si duhet te jete fundi i botes. Ndoshta ishte nje peme ne buze te nje humnere? Bota eshte rrumbullake. Atehere i bie te jete in the South Pole. Nuk kishte me gravitet dhe "bie" nga Toka. Po si eshte e mundur kjo kur Toka rrotullohet? lol Kam kontrolluar te gjitha hartat dhe globet qe mund te gjeja per te pare South Pole dhe askush s'ma varte per te me ndihmuar. Kerkoja harte e me bertisnin... lol, nxirrnin streset e asaj periudhe kohe, gjate trazirave te '90-'92-shit, Eksodusit, kur cdo pyetje qe beja, cdo gje qe kerkoja, sa here i terhiqja vemendjen ndo nje te rrituri me pergjigjeshin me nje shikim shume te rrepte aq sa zbrapsesha ne vend (very turned off) dhe i jepja imagjinates. Ne film e tregonin si nje vend i ngjajshem me Parajsen, qe me beri te mendoja se Herkuli patjeter njiheshe me Adamin dhe Even me qe te tri jetuan ne kohera te lashta. Pemen me mollet e arta e ruanin dragoi dhe 3 nimfat, aktore si hippies (ngjasonin me nje tjeter triumvirate -- Hera, Athina, Afrodita), dhe Herkuli shnderroi vendet me Atlas dhe mbante qiellin mbi supe nderkohe qe Atlas vajti te merrte mollet.  

Demi i Poseidonit, me te cilin ra ne dashuri gruaja e mbretit te Kretes, Minos. Edhe kjo histori me pelqen jashte mase -- mbreteresha ra ne dashuri me nje dem. Too funny. Herkuli ia coi mbretit qe i jepte keto detyra (ec e kujtoja emrin ti po deshe). Euripidi shkrojti dhe per kuajte e Diomedit, po nuk i mbaj mend hollesirat -- se c'duhet te bente dhe si e beri. Cerberi dhe luani i Nemeas u permend. S'e dija per Stymphalian birds me speqa celiku.

Nuk jane te gjitha ne liste (fare lehte mund ti besh google nqs i do patjeter) se s'mbahen mend. Edhe ne i mbajta mend, mbarova se ngreni toast me Nutella per mengjes e po cohem nga kompjuteri. Mbaj mend qe beri nje gjurulldi tjeter Herkuli dhe nuk ia quajten, keshtu qe i shtuan dhe nje detyre tjeter dhe u bene 12. Mbaj mend gjithnje se Herkuli bente dicka qe ta veshtiresonte situaten, acaronte dike, ku di gje une... ndoshta kish fat te keq i ziu, e nuk ishte faji i tij. Te gjitha keto sherbejne per te mbajtur spektatoret/lexuesit mbi gjemba. Tani na trego ti nje cike per ate "moralin e sotshem" se me bere shume kurioze.

----------


## Shkelzen Plasa

Me nevojitet teksti i poemes "Iliada"(teksti ne rruge eletronike,sigurisht)Nese ka mundesi dikush,ju lutem, te me ndihmoje me ndonje adrese eletronike se ku mund te gjendet kjo poeme

----------


## i/regjistruar

_Para lindjes së filozofisë si një njohuri më racionale të të menduarit kolektiv, në Greqinë e lashtë Antike, dominonte një sistem gjithëpërfshirës mitologjik, i cili funksiononte në mënyrë të përsosur, dhe për nivelin e vetëdijesimit kolektiv të asaj kohe, ajo ka dhënë një kontribut të pakontestueshëm në të kuptuarit dhe interpretimin e të gjitha realiteteve me të cilat ballafaqohej shoqëria e asaj kohe.

Pikërisht përmes këtij sistemi, që në shkencën tone të sotme analitike njihet si “perioda mitologjike e Greqisë Antike”, ata jepnin sqarime meritore ekzistimit dhe veprimit të shumë fuqive dhe fenomeneve të ndryshme natyrore, dhe kjo mënyrë e të menduarit, ishte rrënjosur thellësisht në bindjen e tyre kolektive.

Pas hyjnive të para dhe betejës së tyre të famshme me ciklopët dhe titanët, grekët e lashtë, u orientuan që t’i besojnë dhe nënshtrohen Zotave aktiv, të cilët, sipas cilësive, veseve dhe virtyteve, do të jenë më afërt qenieve njerëzore. Mu për këtë shkak, ata ishin të magjepsur me fituesit nga OLIMPI, të cilët, kanë qenë të bukur, madhështor dhe me shumë cilësi i ngjasonin qenieve njerëzore…

Këta ishin të dymbëdhjetë hyjnorë nga OLIMPI. Që nga momenti kur këta kanë filluar të sundonin me qiellin dhe token, ata, në mes veti, e kishin të ndarë pushtetin, nderin,lavdinë …

Në këtë sistem të përsosur të kijerakisë hyjnore, çdo gjë ka funksionuar sipas dëshirës dhe vullnetit të pakontestueshëm të Zeusit.

Selia e tyre qendrore ka qenë në Olimp, malin më të lartë të Greqisë.

Një ndër karakteristikat themelore e 12 Zotave të Olimpit, ka qenë, se ata gjithnjë i përmbushnin premtimet e tyre…Shpesh vinin në mes të njerëzve të zakonshëm dhe aty krijonin pasardhës. Fëmijët e lindur nga martesat e përziera në mes të zotave dhe njerëzve trajtoheshin si gjysmë Zota dhe dispononin me aftësi të jashtëzakonshme.

Zotat e Olimpit ushqeheshin me AMBROZION dhe pinin nektar, pije kjo që ishte dedikuar vetëm atyre._

1. ZEUSI

Zeusi ishte sunduesi i qiellit dhe tokës, babai i njerëzve dhe Zotave tjerë. Konsiderohet si pari, më i madhi dhe i pavdekshmi nga të gjithë Zotat tjerë të OLOMPIT.
Është lindur në një shpellë të malit DIKTA, ndërsa ka jetuar në një shpellë tjetër të malit IDA, ku e kishte fshehur e ëma e tij REA, duke e ushqyer me tamblin e dhisë nimfë e quajtur AMALETEJA. Pas betejës dhe fitores me titanët dhe ciklopët, e meritoi respektin dhe nënshtrimin, duke u shpallur si baba i të gjithë Zotave tjerë.
Arma e tij ka qenë rrëfeja, ndërsa pushteti i sundimi toka dhe qielli. Bashkëshortja e përhershme dhe e pandashme e jetës ishte HERA, e cila besnikërisht e ka përvjedhur gjatë tërë veprimtarisë së tij sunduese. Nga bashkëshortësia me Herën, Zeusi kishte katër fëmijë: AREJËN, HEBUN, EJLEJTIAN dhe HEFAJASTEN..
Aventurat e dashurisë të Zeusit kanë qenë të panumërta. Nga këto marrëdhënie, Zeusi ka lindur shumë fëmijë zota, gjysmë zota, heronj…
Si shembull nga dashuritë e tij të shumtë, është e udhës ta përmendim dashurinë me MAJËN, sepse, nga kjo lidhje ka lindur Zoti HERMESI, pastaj me SELMËN, nga e cila ka lindur Zoti DIONISI, me LETN, Zoti APOLLONI dhe ARTEMIDA, ndërsa, nga marrëdhënia e tij jashtëmartesore me MENEMUSËN, kanë lindur 9 muza të famshëm.
Të gjithë këtë fëmijë jashtëmartesor Zeusi i donte dhe i mbronte, sepse ata shpesh kanë qenë të rrezikuara nga xhelozia hakmarrëse e bashkëshortes legjitime HERA.
Përveç qindra grave tjerë, Zeusin me bukurinë e vetë të jashtëzakonshëm e ka magjepsur edhe GANIMEDEN, e cila kishte gjak mbretëror dhe jetonte në Trojë.
Atë e sjelle në OLIMP dhe e cakton afër vetes që t’i mbushte lëngun e nektarit në kupën e tij të pijes.
Po ashtu, si njërën prej dashurive të veçanta të Zeusit, mos të mbetemi pa e përmendur lidhjen e tij me EVROPËN e bukur, të bijën e AGINORIT dhe TELEFASES.
Nga kjo dashuri i lindin tre djem: MINOJA mitik, SEPREDONI i guximshëm dhe RADAMENTA e drejtë. Evropa, mbetet në ishullin e Kritit dhe martohet me mbretin ASTERIA, i cili ia përvetëson të gjithë fëmijët e saj dhe në shenjë mirënjohje ndaj dashurisë që kishte për te, kontinentin ton e emërton me këtë emër - EVROPA.

2. HERA

Hera ishte bashkëshortja legjitime e Zeusit dhe konsiderohej si mbrojtësja e familjes dhe grave të martuara Binjakja Romake ishte JUNONA. Lidhja Herës me Zeusin ka qenë shumë para se këta të dytë të martohen.
Ata takoheshin fshehtë. Kur harmonizohen dhe stabilizohen marrëdhëniet në mes të Zotave tjerë të Olimpit dhe Zeusit si sundimtar të përgjithshëm, atëherë, këta të dy lidhin Martesë. Hera lajmërohet në shumë tregime mitologjike të asaj kohe.
Si më karakteristike për të ishte se, ajo, përveç fëmijëve të vetë, rritte dhe kujdeset edhe për fëmijët tjerë. Dënonte tradhtinë martesore dhe me ashpërsi të pashoq luftonte kundër dashnoreve të burrit të saj.
Në kohën e luftës së famshme dhe tragjike të Trojës, ajo ishte përherë e angazhuar në mbrojtje të grekëve luftëtar dhe merrte pjesë në prurjen e shumë vendimeve të rëndësishme për luftën.

3. ATENA

Atena ishte hyjneshë e luftës, urtësisë, artit, shkencës dhe zejtarisë. Sipas mitologjisë Romake, asaj i përshtatet hyjnesha MINERVA. Kishte lindur nga koka e Zeusit duke valëvitur me shigjetën e saj karakteristike.
Edhe pse merrej si hyjneshë e luftës, ajo kurrë nuk është treguar me veti luftarake. Përkundrazi, zihej si e urtë, e mençur dhe gjithnjë e gatshme që t’i ndihmoj trimat dhe heronjtë, sikur ishin: PERSEI, AKILI, ODISEU dhe shumë t tjerë.
Një dashuri të madhe që ajo ndjente ndaj tyre, aspak nuk kishte të bënte me erotikën. Duke mbetur virgjëreshë tërë jetën, ajo kishte vendosur që kurrë mos të martohet, edhe përpos ofertave të shumta që kishte nga zotat tjerë.
Ju ka ndihmuar njerëzve në përkrahje të realizimit të dëshirave dhe synimeve të tyre. Nga respekti i madh që kishte, me emirin e saj emërtohet edhe qyteti Atena, ndërsa në Akropol, për nder të Atenës është ndërtuar tempulli i falshëm shenjtore - PANTENONI.

4. POSEJDONI

Ishte zoti i detit dhe i tërmeteve. Sipas mitologjinë Romake, atij i përshtatet Zoti NEPTUNI. Vëllezërit e tij ishin: ZEUSI dhe HADI. Jetonte në pallatin e tij nëndetar.
Paraqitej gjithnjë i armatosur me tredhëmbëzorin e tij karakteristike në dorë. Është konsideruar si njeri ndër zotat më të respektuar të dymbëdhjetëshes së Olimpit, sepse, pas Zeusit dhe Herës, ishte si më i vjetri në moshë.
Përherë i rrethuar nga delfinët e hareshëm, në mes të valëve që nuk e lagnin fare dhe me karrocën e tij të artë, ai shëtiste nëpër mbretërinë e tij të madhe, respektivisht, nga oqeani në oqean.
Edhe Posedoni, sikurse Zotat tjerë nga Olimpi, kishte afera dhe marrëdhënie dashurore me shumë hyjnesha, gjysmë hyjnesha si dhe me njerëz të zakonshëm, dhe nga këto lidhjet i kanë lindur shumë fëmijë.

5 DEMETRA

Ishte hyjneshë e bujqësisë, të të lashtave dhe pjellshmërisë së tokës. Konsiderohej si nënë e arave dhe grunoreve. Ajo, po ashtu, merret edhe si personifikim i tokës në përgjithësi.
Tek mitologjia Romake, asaj i përshtatet hyjnesha CERERA. Ishte nëna e FEFERSONES, një hyjneshë femër, të cilën e kishte lindur nga marrëdhëniet e saja jashtëmartesore me Zeusin, dhe me të cilën kishte një lidhje të ngushtë emocionale.

6. APOLONI

Ishte Zoti i dritës, arsyes, frymëzimit, artit, i parathënies, profetizimit. Pasi që kishte lidhur me Diellin, po ashtu, konsiderohej edhe si shërues i sëmundjeve të ndryshme.
I takon gjeneratës së dytë të zotave nga Olimpi. Është i biri i Zeusit nga marrëdhënia e tij jashtëmartesore me LETËN, dhe vëllai binjak i hyjneshës ARTEMIDA.
Apoloni konsiderohej si Zoti më i bukur nga të gjitha zotat tjerë të Olimpit. Me konstruksion ishte i gjatë dhe formë të bukur trupore, andaj kishte shumë aventura dashurore, si me nimfat ashtu edhe me njerëz të zakonshëm.
Nga këto aventura dashurore, i kanë lindur shumë fëmijë.
Apoloni, po ashtu, trajtohej si heteroseksual. Përveç me femra, ai ka pasur marrëdhënie edhe me shumë meshkuj. Dashnorët e tij më të njohur meshkuj, kanë qenë: HIJAKITI dhe KIPARISI.
Se sa ishte Apoloni i çmuar dhe i respektuar si hyjni tek grekët e vjetër, tregon fakti se, për nder të tij, në Delfi ishte ndërtuar Orakulli i falshëm parathënës, në të cilën parathëniet e veta i tregonte priftëresha e njohur PITIJA.

7. ARTEMIDA

Ishte hyjneshë e Hënës, e shtazëve të egra dhe e gjuetisë.
E bija e Zeusit nga marrëdhëniet e tij me LETËN dhe motra e Apolonit.
Në mitologjinë Romake asaj i ngjasonte hyjnesha DIANA.
Nga Zeusi, babai i saj, Artemida kishte kërkuar që përjetë të mbetet e pamartuar dhe virgjëreshë. E armatosur me shtizë dhe shigjeta në dorë, ajo shëtiste nëpër pyje, e shoqëruar përherë nga miqtë e saj besnik, drerët dhe drenushave.
Për nga karakteri, Artemida ishte hyjneshë tejet hakmarrëse e cila ju hakmerrej të gjithë atyre që tregoheshin si të pandershëm.
Ishte mbrojtëse e gjuetarëve dhe të njerëzve ndërgjegjshëm.

8. HERMESI

Ishte zëdhënës dhe lajmëtar i zotave tjerë nga Olimpi. Po ashtu, Hermesi konsiderohej si Zoti i tregtisë, oratorisë dhe i hajnave. Nga mitologjia Romake atij i përshtatej MERKURI. Ka qenë biri i Zeusit, i lindur nga marrëdhënia e tij jashtëmartesore me MAJËN.
Hermesi në sandalet e mbathura në këmbë dhe përkrenaren që e barte në kokë, kishte krahë me të cilët fluturonte furishëm nga një vend në vendin tjetër.
Shpesh ju ka ndihmuar shumë heronjve legjendar, sikur janë :hihi: ERAKLU, PERSEJI, ODISEU.

9. AFRODITA

Ishte hyjneshë e dashurisë dhe e bukurisë. Pasi kishte lindur nga “shkuma e detit”, gjithnjë paraqitej e buzëqeshur. Nga mitologjia Romake, asaj i përshtatej hyjnesha VENERA.
Afrodita i mbronte të dashuruarit. Zbavitja më e madhe e saj ishte, nxitja e marrëdhënieve dashurore në mes të Zotave. Ka qenë e pirur që të bëj shumë intriga, vetëm e vetëm t’i nxis Zotat që të dashurohen në njerëz të zakonshëm.
Posaçërisht, ka qenë e njohur me nxitjet e bëra Zeusit, i cili, gati në çdo çast, ka qenë i angazhuar me ndonjë lidhje dashurore. Por, edhe pse i ka nxitur të tjerët, Afrodita as vetë nuk ka qenë indiferente si dashnore.
Edhe pse ishte e martuar me Zotin e gjymtë, HEFAISTIN, ajo ka pasur marrëdhënie jashtëmartesore me AREJIN. Nga kjo lidhje, asaj i lindin fëmijët: EROSI, DEJMO, FOBI dhe HARMONIA. Por Afrodita burrin e vetë legjitim, nuk e ka tradhtuar vetëm me Arejin, por ajo ka pasur lidhje të shumta edhe të tjerët.
Si karakteristik e Afroditës ka qenë preferenca e saj e madhe ndaj luleve e posaçërisht ndaj drandofilles. Shëtiste e hipur në karrocën të cilën e grinin qifti i pëllumbave që ajo i donte pa masë.

10. ARESI

Ishte Zoti i Luftës dhe i betejave. Nga mitologjia Romake, atij i përshtatej MARSI. Gjithnjë paraqitej me helmet në kokë dhe përherë në gatishmëri për luftë. Aresi gjithnjë ishte aty ku zhvillohej ndonjë luftë, betejë e përgjakur apo çfarëdo konflikti tjetër me viktima dhe përmasa të mëdha. Shpesh vinte në konflikt me Zotat tjerë.
Edhe ky si Zotat tjerë të Olimpit, kishte marrëdhënie të shumta dashurore.
Nga këto marrëdhënie është e njohur lidhja e tij me Afroditën.

11. HEFESTI

Ishte zoti i zjarrit, zejeve të ndryshme (zanateve), artit dhe metalurgjisë. Konsiderohej si farkëtar dhe zejtar i Olimpit. Nga mitologjia Romake, atij i përshtatej VULLKANI.
Në mbretërinë e Olimpit, ishte i angazhuar për punimin e stolive dhe gjësendeve të ndryshme artistike. Edhe pse, në dukje tejet i shëmtuar dhe nga këmbët i çalë, ai kishte duar dhe trup të fortë. Në dukje vërtet njihet si i shëmtuar, por dashurisë së tij nuk kanë mund t’i ikin shumë femra të bukura.
Nga aviturat e shumta dashurore që kishte, përpos Afroditës, përmenden edhe AGLEJA dhe HARI.

12. HESTIA

Ishte hyjneshë e zemrës, familjes dhe harmonisë familjare. Nga mitologjia Romake, asaj përshtatej hyjnesha VESTA.
Ka qenë motra e Zeusit.
Edhe pse me këmbëngulje atë e kërkonin për grua Posedoni dhe Apoloni, ajo nga vëllai saj Zeusi, kishte kërkuar që përgjithmonë të mbetej e pamartuar dhe virgjëreshë. Në mbretërinë e Olimpit, ka bërë një jetë të qetë dhe pa afera.
Ndoshta, mu kjo rrethanë ka qenë shkaku kyçe, pse kjo hyjneshë, në krahasim me Zotat tjerë, nuk është përmendur aq shumë
Në shekullin e 5 p.e.s., ajo zëvendësohet dhe vendin e saj e zen DIONISI -Zoti vardisje, pjellshmërisë dhe verës.
DIONISI ishte fëmija nga marrëdhëniet jashtëmartesore të Zeusit dhe SEMELES.

Në mitologjinë Romake, atij i përshtatej Zoti BAKHO.

----------


## i/regjistruar

> Me nevojitet teksti i poemes "Iliada"(teksti ne rruge eletronike,sigurisht)Nese ka mundesi dikush,ju lutem, te me ndihmoje me ndonje adrese eletronike se ku mund te gjendet kjo poeme


_Iliada, është poem e epikut të njohur Homeri, e cila përshkruan luftën e grekëve antikë kundër Trojës. Eshte krijuar diku rreth shekullit VIII p.e.s.

Në poemen Iliada, Homeri jepë të dhëna të ndryshme mbi Ilirët. Këto të dhëna shihen më së miri në librat:

Libri II 681 - 750 - 840 - 850 
Libri X 430 - 
Libri XVI 235 - 285 - 290 
Libri XVII 290 - 130 
Libri XXI 140 deri 180 - 205 - 210_ 


Ngjarjet që tregohen, përshkruhen ose permenden në Iliadë janë këto: Fiset greke kanë dhjet vjet që nën komandën e Agamemnonit, princit të Mikenës, po luftojnë rreth mureve të Trojës pa asnjë përfundim.Ushtria greke po shfaroset nga një murtajë që I ka dërguar perëndia Apollon, pse orakullit të tij, Krisitt, I ka marrë si skllave të bijën Agamemnoni dhe ska dëgjuar tia ktheje tetë. Pasi falltari Kallkant zbulon para së gjithëve shkakun e së keqes, nga e cila po vuajnë grekët, Akili, prisi I Mirmidonëve, kërkon me këmbëkunglje që të lirohet bija e Kristit për të zbutur mërinë e Apollonit. Agamemnoni është I shtrënguar të pranojë, por për inat I rrëmben me force Akilit skllaven e tij, Brizeidën. Akili zemërohet dhe tërhiqet nga lufta bashkë me njerzit e vet. E ëma e tij, perëndesha Teti, merr nga I pari I perëndive, Zeusi, premtimin se do ta kthej rrjedhën e luftës në dëm të grekëve.

Si hiqet menjëanë Akili, Agamemnoni e prisat e tjerë nuk kanë sukses në përpjekjet e tyre për të siguruar fitoren. Dështon edhe orvatja për tI dhëne fund luftës me anë të një dyluftimi në mes dy shkaktarëve kryesorë të saj: grekut Menela, I shoqi I pare I së bukurës Helenë, dhe trojanit Parid që erdhi e jar rëmbeu. Zhvillohet një luftë e përgjakshme, në të cilën marrin pjesë dhe perenditë, që ndihmojnë njërën pale, të tjerët tjetrën. Në dyluftimin e zhvilluar midis heroit Trojan Hektorit dhe trimit grek Ajaksit nuk fiton as njëri as tjetri.

Pas një dite armëpushimi lufta ndizet përsëri. Më kot Agamemnoni kërkon të pajtohet me Akilin e ta tërheqë përsëri në luftë. Fitorja kalon në anën e Trojanëve që I ndjekin armiqtë gjer në llogore e tyre. Ushtria greke thyhet keq dhe zë të tërhiqe nëpër anijet. Në këtë gjendje kritike Patrokli, shoku më I ngushtë I Akilit, I lutet heroit që ti jape armët e veta dhe ta lejojë të marrë pjesë në luftë. Kur patrokli del në fushë të luftës I veshur me armët e shokut të vet, Trojanët kujtojnë se është Akili dhe të tmerruar ikin përpara tij, po më pas ai vritet nga Hektori.

Akili, sapo merr lajmin e hidhur, në kulm të pikëllimit vendos të marrë hakun e shokut të tij. Pajtohet me Agamemnonin dhe përgatitet të dale përsëri në fushë të luftës. E ëma I sjell atij një pale armë të reja. Beteja rifillon e tmerrshme. Akili bënë kërdi ndër Trojanët. Këta ia mabthin këmbëve, të llahtarisur përpara tij. I qëndron vetëm trimi Hektor. Pas një dyluftimi Hektori vritet dhe trupi I tërhiqet zvarrë pas qerrës së ngadhnjimtarit. Pastaj përshkruhen varrimi I Patroklit dhe lodrat e ndryshme që bëhen për nder të tij. Si fashitet zemërimi, Akili pranon që ta marrë kufomën I ati I Hektorit, Priami.

Poema mbyllet me vajtimet e gruas, të nënës dhe të kunatës së Hektorit, (Andromaka , Hekuba dhe Helena) mbi kufomën e heroit Trojan që ra në fushë të luftës duke mbrojtur vendlindjen e tij.

Si shihet Iliada është një poemë legjendare-historike, ku vendin eparë e ze lufta e paraqitur kryesisht nga ana e saj heroike. Po aty kemi edhe përshkrime të fuqishme të ndjesive njerëzore, ndër personazhet shquhen figura madhështore e Akilit, luftar I patrmebur, i papërmbajtur, hero I lavdisë, shembëll dhe figura më njerëzore e Hektorit, mbojtës trim e plot vetmohim I atdheut të vet, bashkëshort e prind I dashhur e I ndjeshëm. Ndër fihgurat e grave spikat figura e Andromakës, tipi më I bukur Fisnik I bashkëshortes që na ka lënë letërsia e vjetër.

Poema ka përshkrime të shumta e të ndryshme plot gjallëri e qartësi. Përshkrimin e gjallëron përdorimin e shpeshtë I krahasimeve të gjata (p.sh Ashtu si dye erëra, Boreu e Eurosi, që fyejnë nga anë e Trakës, ngrejnë oërpjet detin plot peshqë, duke plllakosur aty përnjëherësh, e dallga e zezë pështillet e ngrihet lartëduke përplasur me hope leshterikë për të gjatë bregut të detit, ashtu ishte I trazuar dhe ziente në krahror zemra e akeasve) Dhe ai I epiteteve ( Akili  Këmbëshpejti, Nestori  I shumëmequrietj.).

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

Kjo teme ishe e hapur edhe nje her me pare nga  Leila..
Ju duhet te dini se Odiseu nuk eshte figure mitologjike por nje njeri real qe ka jetuar si nje luftetar ne Luften e Trojes i shquar per dinakri i cili ishte ideatori i ndertimit te Kalit pe druri ne barkun e te cilit u futen disa ushtare greke qe hyne brenda mureve te Trojes dhe vrane rojet etj, etj...ku filloje lufta e renies se Trojes nen thembren e Grekerve...

Pra nuk eshte figure mitologjike nje njeri real qe ka jetuar dhe ka nje histori apo legjende te shkruar per te, e aq me pak kur ai individ nuk eshte i shquar per aftesi mitike!

Homeri eshte nje autor popullor i cili krijonte vargje per ngjarje dhe luftra duke i pershkruar ashtu sic kane ndodhur...ato vargje ai i kendonte permendesh nder udhetime neper vendet e mesdheut...

E Homeri krijuesi i vargjeve ne Iliada dhe Odiseu nuk i ka pershkruar as Odiseun as te tjeret si Minelaun apo Akilin si fugura mitologjike...

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

Jane shume pjese qe me kane pelqyer nga  mitologjine Greke. Njera qe me ka terhequr ishte lindja e Afrodites.

Nje nga zoterit e pare ishin Gaia & Uranos. Uranos silleshe shume keq. Ka shume teori qe thuhen per sjelljen e tij... qe fshihte femijet, perdhunonte Gaien, etj. etj.. Gaia, e merzitur, i mbledh femijet dhe i jep Kronos nje thike te vogel qe te vriste Uranos. Kronos i preu gjenitalet e te jatit. Prej gjakut te derdhur, dolen gjigandet dhe furies. Kronos i hedh gjenitalet ne det, dhe sperma u kthye ne shkume... prej te ciles thuhet qe ka lindur Afrodita.

Po te jete e vertete kjo, Afrodita eshte halla e Zeusit.

Por, gjithashtu thuhet qe Afrodita eshte femija e Zeusit me Dionen.

Keshtuuu... cila eshte cila? Eshte njera nga "misteret" e mitologjise Greke.

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Teme e bukur...

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

Penelopa eshte gruaja e devote e Odiseut, ose Uliksit (ne latinisht). E priti burrin e saj te kthehej nga lufta e Trojes, duke refuzuar te gjithe pretendentet e saj, qe duke kerkuar doren e saj, kerkonin dhe fronin e Itakes, e cila nuk mund te udhehiqej nga nje grua, dhe djali i saj Ptolemeu ishte teper i ri per nje gje te tille.

Penelopa ne menyre qe te mund t'i mbante urte pretendentet qe rrinin ne pallatin e saj, u tha atyre se do te vendoste me ke do te martohej diten qe te mbaronte nje pelhure, qe po thurte per te birin. Ajo shpresonte se duke thurur pelhuren do kalonte kohe sa te kthehej Odisea, pas mbarimit te luftes. Mirepo ai nuk po dukej dhe Penelopa filloi te thurte diten e ta cthurte naten duke sterzgjatur pritjen.
Pretendentet e ruajne dhe nje mbremje kuptojne hilen duke e detyruar ta mbaroje pelhuren ne sy te tyre. Ate nate kur ajo do te vendose, vjen Odiseu i cili i sfidon te gjithe ne hedhjen e shigjetes me hark, ne te cilen ai vete ishte mjeshter dhe i mposht te gjithe, me pas i ther per cnderimin qe donin t'i benin, duke u kthyer tek gruaja e tij besnike.


Personalisht me ka pas pelqyer zgjuarsia e Odisese.

Nga zotat e Heleneve gjithmone me ka terhequr perendesha Athena.

kopje e cfare mendohet te kete qene statuja e Athena Promachos (Athina e virgjer) e cila ka qene vendosur ne brendesi te acropolis.

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

> Teme e bukur...


Serafim vertet e bukur kjo teme po me ben te shkruaj shume serioze edhe jeta eshte vet serioze ..........

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

... Muzat jane zoteresha Greke te cilat presidojne artin dhe shkencen dhe inspirojne ata qe veprojne ne keto fusha. Vajza te Zeusit dhe Mnemoses
( Memories) ishin te lindura ne Pieria, ne shputat e malit Olimp. Emri I tyre signifikon ‘memorien’ pasi ne koherat e lashta poetet dhe shkencetaret duke mos pasur libra nga te cilat do te lexonin mbeshteteshin cdohere ne memorien e tyre. Nga kjo ne fillim ishin Tre Muza te cilat adhuroheshin ne Malin Helikon te Beotise:
Melete ( meditimi),
Mneme ( memoria)
Aede ( kenga)
Por me vone u permblodhen Nente prej tyre:

Kaliopi (Calliopeia), "Zeri I bute" eshte me e vjetra. Ajo eshte muza e Epit.

Klio ( Clio) "Lajmetarja" eshte muza e Historise.

Erato "E Bukura" eshte muza e Poezise dhe Mimikrise.

Euterpe "Dhenesja e Kenaqesise” eshte muza e Muzikes.

Melpomene eshte muza e Tragjedise

Polihimnia (Polymnia), "e Himneve te shumta” eshte muza e Poezise sacrale

Terfikore the " Valletarja" muza e valles

Thalia (Thaleia) “ Lulezuesja" eshte muza e Komedise dhe Poezise idilike.

----------

